# Acid Catalyst Lacquer Primer



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking at a commercial project that calls for "Acid Cat Lacquer Primer" to be used as the base coat prior to an application of latex semi-gloss as the finish coat. Am I wrong in thinking "Acid Cat Lacquer Primer" is just another name for "conversion varnish"?


----------



## PaintinNC (Dec 20, 2009)

yea pretty much, at least with all SWP lacquers the cat. is an acid.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

why would you spec that; what does the conversion varnish accomplish that normal primers could not?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

conversion varnish is different from catalyzed lacquer. I think any catalyzed lacquer primer would meet the definition since as they mentioned, acid is usually the catalyst.

For low grain raising, awesome sanding, lacquer primers rule. I hear they seal MDF edges well.


----------

